# New Holland Boomer 35 front axle oil check



## kcash1 (Oct 8, 2013)

I just went through the 50hr. break in maintenance on my New Holland boomer 35. One of the requirements is to check the front axle oil level. The manual shows a dipstick being located on the top right hand side just behind the front right wheel. All I have is a cap that says "oil". No dipstick. Anyone else checked the front axle oil on these tractors?

Top pic shows the left side of the axle, next 2 are the right side


----------



## kcash1 (Oct 8, 2013)

That was the wrong page of the manual. Here's the one for checking the fluid.


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't believe my 25 has a dipstick either....can't remember at the moment.
I think if you can see oil down level with the top of the axel, you should be good.


----------



## Skyharbor (May 13, 2020)

kcash1 said:


> I just went through the 50hr. break in maintenance on my New Holland boomer 35. One of the requirements is to check the front axle oil level. The manual shows a dipstick being located on the top right hand side just behind the front right wheel. All I have is a cap that says "oil". No dipstick. Anyone else checked the front axle oil on these tractors?
> 
> Top pic shows the left side of the axle, next 2 are the right side


----------



## Skyharbor (May 13, 2020)

So I have a 2014 NH Boomer 37 and am confused about how to check the front axle too. I see that bolt on the left that seems to have the dipstick, but mine won't budge. But what is the blue cap for on the right side of the axle? Do you add fluid to both sides?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I see from the parts diagram that one has the dipstick, and the other does not. I'd work on getting the dipstick bolt freed up. If you do, add oil to the other side and see if the dipstick level changes. A good check. By the looks of the diagram, the axle is open from side to side.


----------



## Skyharbor (May 13, 2020)

Thanks, this simple task is so confusing because my NH Owner's Manual clearly says to add oil to the combination dipstick/oil filler plug. If this is true, then why have the little plastic blue cap on the other side that says "oil". Help!


----------

